

Kleiner Plays Catch-Up - grellas
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424053111903366504576486432620701722.html?KEYWORDS=kleiner

======
msg
I'm reminded of the pg article on PR. Looks like a home-run hit to me.

There is a whiff of desperation about it.

"If you want to start a great company, you are probably passing through
Kleiner."

Is this really still true?

------
adamtmca
Participating in later rounds with a few big name internet companies that WSJ
readers would recognize isn't the same as playing catch up. Even a quick
glance at their portfolio shows lots of internet companies at early stages -
Path, Spotify, Klout etc.

